# Toshiba laptops- reliable or stay away??



## summer26 (25 Mar 2011)

I am looking to get a new laptop, PC World have a toshiba ATH4G on sale for 479 euro for 4GB memory, 640GB hard drive, dual core 2.3 ghz . This means nothing to me.... can anyone advice if this is a good deal? My current laptop is a dell and I had been told by a colleague that dell or HP were best laptops to buy but PC world rep said Toshiba was most reliable, good quality..?? I need the laptop for storing photos and clips from my camcorder, web including watching real player. My budget would be around 500, could go to 650 at a push. can anyone please offer some advice as I need to buy ASAP.


----------



## RonanC (25 Mar 2011)

That spec is more than enough for what you want from the laptop, but the model code you have there isnt a Toshiba model code, sounds like something PC World have as a item code instead. Most Toshiba laptops will have a model code beginning with C or L and then 3 numbers, like mine below. 

4GB of RAM means a lot of available memory for the laptop to operate with, to open and run applications and programmes. It means it can run large programmes in the background without slowing down other programmes or applictaions you are using. It will be more than enough for what you need. 

640GB Hard Drive is the amount of space available for said programmes, applications and everything else like photos, videos, films, music and so on. 

Without knowing exactly what model laptop it is, I couldnt advise if the processor is good or great. 

I have a Toshiba myself, a C650 with 4GB RAM, 250GB memory and a dual core processor. I am not into gaming so the spec is exactly what I want and need. I also have two 1TB external hard drives that I use for storing photos, music, films and more. 

Anyway... I would easily recommend Toshiba, but shop around. I found PowerCity to be the cheapest when I was buying.


----------



## pudds (25 Mar 2011)

Have HP myself but Toshiba is tops too.  Dell ain't what they used to be imho and after sales service is poor.


----------



## StaroftheSea (25 Mar 2011)

I have used lots of different brands over the past few years and I have found Toshiba to be reliable and sturdy (in as much as a laptop can be...), bad experiences with Dell and Lenovo....


----------



## kbie (25 Mar 2011)

I bought 2 HP and 2 Toshiba laptops within 12 months about 3 years ago for use of myself and family. 
Both the HPs went faulty with mother-board problems, outside the guarantee, and were 'beyond economical repair'. Both Toshibas are still flying with no problems.


----------



## Eithneangela (26 Mar 2011)

Agree with all positive Toshiba comments.  Would'nt be too happy with PC World though - staff just want a sale, not too helpful and make mistakes (we got the wrong laptop from the store last year - had to travel back to Dublin next day to get thr right one - manager neither helpful nor apologetic).  When I was in the position to, I always bought Tosh notebooks/laptops etc. for colleagues - rarely had any problems.


----------



## Pee (26 Mar 2011)

My Tosh is about 5 years old and in perfect order, got it in Soundstore, the cheapest I could find in a brick and mortar shop.


----------



## ajapale (26 Mar 2011)

My Toshiba is 2 years old and I bought it in Sound store.

Only problems relate to the common practice of manufacturers loading tease ware and crap ware. So un installing the remnants of the pre installed AV proved problematic.


----------



## enoxy (27 Mar 2011)

Bought a toshiba satellite l500 1xl in Power City for €390 last year, this was the cheapest laptop in the store. It's a joy and would recommend. 

Had a Tosh satellite laptop from 1997-2000 and it was similarly good. They are no frills but efficient products, sort of the toyotal corrolla of laptops.


----------



## horusd (27 Mar 2011)

A friend of mine whose business is internet based, uses a Toshiba and finds it great. As a by the by does anyone remember that advert for them; hey tosh it's a toshiba?.  Very catchy ad!


----------



## johnnygman (29 Mar 2011)

They are pretty basic and functional, but at those price points the specs are decent. Certainly though Dell and HP would be considered superior PC makers and from experience I would not consider them to have suffered any fall in terms of quality.
I have a top  range Dell XPS and it's as super maching to use regularly. Lighening quick, reliable & finished as good as any Apple pc.
My father bought a budget price Toshiba and frankly I find it cheap in terms of build quality and not something I would want to use regularly, that said it has been reilable and funtions well for a PC around €400 mark.
It does what it is supposed to do so I guess you can't argue with that.


----------



## gebbel (30 Mar 2011)

Anything made by Toshiba is top notch in my experience.


----------



## Leo (31 Mar 2011)

Might be an idea to stay away from Samsung!!
Leo


----------



## BlueSpud (1 Apr 2011)

Yes, tosh have a very good reputation for their laptops, they are hard to beat for reliability.


----------

